# ITX System zum Zocken geeignet.



## Typhalt (9. Juli 2016)

Servus liebe Leute, 

ich habe vor, mir ein ITX System anzuschaffen, damit ich nicht immer meinen haupt PC mit rum schleppen muss. Also das System sollte für alle Spiele, die im Moment auf dem Markt sind reichen. Also es muss nicht auf Max. einstellungen laufen, aber so mittel ist schon angedacht. Dann sollte das System so kompakt wie möglich sein.  Preisrahmen: so Günstig wie möglich.  

Vielen dank schon mal!


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2016)

Sind gebrauchte Teile auch okay, oder muss alles neu sein?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

Das ist an sich  kein Problem. So nen PC wie du ihn aktuell hast könnte man zB mit Wechsel zu nem Mini-ITX-Board in ein kleines ITX-Gehäuse einbauen. Die Frage ist. WIE klein es sein soll. 

Das hier zB BitFenix Prodigy M schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist sogar für mATX-Boards geeignet und kaum größer als viele Mini-ITX-"Gaming"-Geäuse, da könntest du mit Deiner aktuellen Hardware komplett einfach umziehen. und der Henkel oben dran ist auch extra als Tragegriff gedacht.


Und wenn du nen Zweit-PC willst, dann könnte man zB nen i5-4460 nehmen, Mini- oder mATX-Board, 8GB RAM, ne SSD 512GB, Netzteil, Gehäuse und dann halt "nur" eine GTX 960, die reicht ja für mittlere Details.


----------



## Typhalt (9. Juli 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Sind gebrauchte Teile auch okay, oder muss alles neu sein?



Sollte alles neu sein, bin da ein bisschen eigen. ^^


----------



## Typhalt (9. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist an sich  kein Problem. So nen PC wie du ihn aktuell hast könnte man zB mit Wechsel zu nem Mini-ITX-Board in ein kleines ITX-Gehäuse einbauen. Die Frage ist. WIE klein es sein soll.



Also es sollte schon ein komplett neuer sein, da den dann meine Freundin nutzt, wenn ich den nicht gerade unterwegs nutze  Aber sehr gut, dass man da auch mATX nutzen kann, war schon leicht genervt wegen der relativ schwachen Netzteile. Aber das Gehäuse sollte echt so klein wie möglich sein, da das dann im Zug transportiert wird ^^


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also es sollte schon ein komplett neuer sein, da den dann meine Freundin nutzt, wenn ich den nicht gerade unterwegs nutze  Aber sehr gut, dass man da auch mATX nutzen kann, war schon leicht genervt wegen der relativ schwachen Netzteile. Aber das Gehäuse sollte echt so klein wie möglich sein, da das dann im Zug transportiert wird ^^


 also, du musst da schon mal Maximal-Werte nennen    Das Prodigy ist also zu groß? Bei Mini-ITX gibt es halt Gehäuse MIT Netzteil, aber diese Gehäuse sind meist nur für Büro-Hardware geeignet. Die Gehäuse, in die locker GamingHardware reinpasst, sind dann halt oft so groß, dass man auch direkt mATX nehmen kann.


----------



## Typhalt (9. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, du musst da schon mal Maximal-Werte nennen



Also es sollte irgendwie in einen Rucksack passen. Also schon ziemlich klein  So richtig Sinn macht das dann wohl nicht, wenn die dann eh fast so groß wie ein normales mATX System sind, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

CPU Intel Core i5-4460 => 170€
Gehäuse SilverStone Sugo SG06-Lite schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  deutlich kleiner als das Prodigy, aber nur für flache CPU-Kühler. 50€
passendes Netzteil Sharkoon Silentstorm SFX Bronze 350W SFX12V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  47€
Mainboard ASRock H97M-ITX/ac Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  95€
8GB DDR3-1600 RAM => ca 30€, ODER du kaufst ein Kit mit 2x8GB für 60€ neu für Deinen jetzigen PC und tust die "alten" 8GB in den neuen PC
Grafikkarte zB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 960 WindForce 2X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für knappe 200€ oder grad bei NNB für 190€ eine stärkere R9 380X Gigabyte Radeon R9 380X G1 Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Dann ne SSD mit 480-512GB, ich nehme an, dass das reicht, weil du dann nur DIE Games draufmachst, die du brauchst?  zB ADATA Premier SP550 480GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder SanDisk Plus 480GB, SATA (SDSSDA-480G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ca 100-110€
und nen schönen nicht zu hohen CPU-Kühler Scythe Shuriken Rev.B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  25€

Macht zusammen dann ca. 730€.


Das Problem ist halt, dass die oft kubisch sind. Rucksack, also lang und breit, aber flach, wird schwer...  vlt das hier http://geizhals.de/silverstone-milo-ml08-schwarz-sst-ml08b-h-a1322450.html?hloc=at&hloc=de  da müsste dann aber ein flacherer Kühler rein...


und so oder so immer genau beim Gehäuse sich informieren: manchmal kommt raus, dass nur Karten mit 1Slot-Bauhöhe passen, oder dass bei ner Karte über 16cm Länge dann der CPU-Kühler NOCH flacher sein muss usw.


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2016)

Die höhere Lautstärke und Temperaturen nimmst du aber in Kauf? Gezielt leise und kühle Komponenten zu kaufen, 
kann bei ITX-Systemen nämlich in's Geld gehen. 

Wäre ich an deiner Stelle, würde ich einen Build auf Skylake-i3-Basis anstreben. Reicht für einen Zweit-PC sicher aus.



Core i3-6100 
ASRock H110M-ITX (kann den RAM übertakten, wichtig!) 
G.Skill RipJaws 8GB-DDR4-Kit 
Cooltek Coolcube Mini-ITX (ich mag den einfach) 
Corsair CX450M (hab mit dem Vorgänger gute Erfahrungen gemacht) 
ASUS GTX970 DC Mini (falls es nicht so stark sein muss, gäbe es auch eine GTX960 davon) 
Intenso 512GB-SSD (persönlich würde ich auif eine HDD verzichten. wird im Coolcube störend laut (Schwingungen), 512GB müssten genug sein, keine beweglichen Teile (Transport)) 

Die Gesamtkosten beliefen sich so auf 700€, wenn ich nicht falsch überschlagen habe. 600€ mit der GTX960. (Die Grafikkarte könnte später mal durch Gigabytes GTX1070 getauscht werden...)

edit: Herbboys CPU-Kühler kannst du ja trotzdem kaufen, falls du Angst hat, der boxed wäre zu laut. Den Lüfter dann vlt. "saugend" montieren, also dass die Abluft vom
Prozessor in das Netzteil und von dort raus geblasen wird.


----------



## Typhalt (10. Juli 2016)

Das sieht doch schon mal sehr annehmbar aus. ich würde aktuell auch ein System auf Skylakebasis bevorzugen. Für einen 2. Pc sicher ausreichend. Und die 600€ von svd passen perfekt mit meiner Stromrückzahlung zusammen  
Da könnte ich auch sicher das Gehäuse von Herbboy mit den teilen von svd kombinieren? Weil mir das Gehäuse mehr zusagt  Und den Ram, da kann ich sicher auch diese verwenden um noch den ein oder anderen Euro raus zu holen? 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4-2400 DIMM CL16

ich danke euch schon mal, für die guten vorschläge!


----------



## svd (10. Juli 2016)

Wenn du das Sugo nimmst, ist die Wahl der Grafikkarte nicht so eingeschränkt, wie im Coolcube.
Da müsstest du nicht unbedingt ein Modell mit Radiallüfter verwenden, obwohl die von ASUS oder MSI recht ordentlich sind, sondern kannst wohl eine mit Doppellüfter verwenden.
Oder auch auf ein Custommodell der RX480 (vlt. mit 4GB VRAM) warten, die ja nochmal eine Klasse leistungsfähiger als die 960 ist und wirklich alles auf FullHD spielt.

Beim RAM würde ich persönlich nicht zu viel sparen, dessen Geschwindigkeit hat schon seit Haswell Auswirkungen auf die Leistung, aber der 2400er schaut eh ordentlich aus.
Und niedrig ist er auch, ich hab beim 3000er keine günstigen ohne lächerliche Kühlrippen gesehen.


----------



## Typhalt (10. Juli 2016)

svd schrieb:


> Wenn du das Sugo nimmst, ist die Wahl der Grafikkarte nicht so eingeschränkt, wie im Coolcube.
> Da müsstest du nicht unbedingt ein Modell mit Radiallüfter verwenden, obwohl die von ASUS oder MSI recht ordentlich sind, sondern kannst wohl eine mit Doppellüfter verwenden.
> Oder auch auf ein Custommodell der RX480 (vlt. mit 4GB VRAM) warten, die ja nochmal eine Klasse leistungsfähiger als die 960 ist und wirklich alles auf FullHD spielt.
> 
> ...




Ja das stimmt, dann bin ich was die Grafikkarte angeht ein wenig flexibel. Und die RX480 Custommodelle wird dann preislich wohl ähnlich viel kosten, wie die GTY 960, richtig? Wann werden die Custonkarten denn erwartet? Kommt jetzt auch nicht auf ein paar tage an, bis ich mir das System hole. 

Und beim RAM ist es mit im eneffekt egal, ob da so alberne Kühlkörper drauf sind, die sieht man ja zu Glück nicht, aber habe auch total übersehen, dass das ein 3000er RAM war den du vorgeschlagen hast. Werde den dann wohl nehmen


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Juli 2016)

Wie wäre es mit einem Notebook? Man darf ja wohl noch fragen ... verstehe nämlich den Sinn hinter diesem Projekt nicht so ganz.


----------



## svd (10. Juli 2016)

Karten wie die RX480 Nitro von Sapphire sehen da interessant aus, da nur einen Slot breit. Da hätte die Karte vlt. mehr Platz zur Gehäusewand und mehr Luft zum Ansaugen. 
Mal sehen, wie die Lautstärke so ist. Nur länger als das Referenzmodell darf sie nicht sein, da wirds im Sugo zu knapp.

Ein gutes Stück teuerer als eine GTX960 (4GB) ist die RX480 leider schon. Im gesamten betrachtet, relativiert sich das allerdings ein wenig.

So kostet eine GTX960 mit 4GB VRAM noch immer um die 190€. Die günstigste GTX970 von Zotac so ca. 230€ (gebraucht aber auch so 190€), also 20% mehr, ist dafür aber bis zu 50% flotter.
Naja, du kennst die 970 ja eh.  Die 4GB-Version der RX480 wird sich hoffentlich auch so bei 220€ einpendeln. Erscheinungsdatum ist bisher aber noch unbekannt, bzw. sagt man uns nichts.
Ebensowenig wie über die GTX1060, die ja auch schon in den Testlaboren sein muss. Meh. 

Schade, dass deine "MSI Gaming 4G" nicht in das Sugo passt. Das wäre ideal gewesen, da hättest du dann den "großen" PC aufrüsten können.


----------



## Typhalt (10. Juli 2016)

Ok, aber so ein paar Euro mehr, für ne ganze ladung mehr Leistung kann man dann ja mal machen. Soweit ich gesehen habe, kommt die RX480 ja fast an die GTX970 ran, was durchaus in ordnung ist. Vielleicht warte ich noch ein paar Tage und hoffe, dass da Custommodelle raus kommen, was ich fast nicht glaube, aber hab es ja nicht sooo eilig. Und die werden wahrscheinlich dann noch was mehr leistung bringen.  
Naja und selbst wenn meine MSI Gaming 4G da rein passen würde, wäre das eher keine Option, da ich eigentlich noch richtig zufrieden damit bin und die ja noch alle Spiele in voller pracht schafft, daher steht, zumindest dieses Jahr noch kein upgrate für den "grißen" an  


Und Spiritorge, klar darfst du fragen, ein Notebook ist für mich einfach keine option, da nicht aufrüstbar und in der Leistungsklasse wohl deutlich teuer


----------



## svd (10. Juli 2016)

Naja, aber vielleicht bist du von einer GTX1060, 980-Leistung mit 6GB VRAM, so überzeugt, dass du dir denkst, okay, die reicht mir eigentlich auch im großen PC,
weil ich eh nicht alles auf Ultra spielen muss.

Dann würde in das "Sugo SG13B", welches etwas über einen Liter mehr Volumen hat als das SG06, die alte GTX970 mit Ach und Krach noch reinpassen (laut Mindfactory review).


----------

